# C.P.E. Bach - 300 years today



## quercus robur

Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu.




If you do not know this great work, check out at least the duet "Vater deine Schwachen Kinder" at 20:20.


----------



## Winterreisender

I too have found the recent C.P.E. Bach celebrations a rather exciting time, with lots of his music being preformed and released on CD, e.g. this new Harmonia Mundi recording of his Magnificat, a great piece not too dissimilar in style from J.S. Bach's Magnificat, and definitely a great complement to the work you have recommended:










or this Box set from Warner Classics which contains reissues of classic performances from Ton Koopman, Gustav Leonhardt, as well as _Die Auferstehung and Himmelfahrt Jesu_ by Philippe Herreweghe:


----------

